# hands free



## steve_nels4 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey

I was wondering if anyone could possibly help me please. I have just purchased a k810i and have an existing hands free kit in my car (not sure for what model) but it consists of all the pieces etc but the cradle is for another handset and so therefore this k810i wont fit in it.

I understand that the HCH-71 cradle is what i need and i was just wondering if the cable from that would plug straight into my existing hands free setup?

The setup is fairly old one, not entirely sure what the setup specifically is as basically came in the car (vauxhall) when i bought that. Some of the numbers ive found are:

KRY 101 1004 R2A W9925

5020026

Am just seeing if can basically unplug the old cradle and plus this new one straight in. It has a 10-pin config for the cable like this:

* * * * *
* * * * *

Also out of interest because i have an adjustable cradle that will obv take on this model, is there a cable that i can get that will just plug straight into the hands free and then straight into the phone instead of going through the cradle.

If anyone can help then that will be great hope i haven't confused you all!

many thanks

Steve


----------

